# 25lb test on slosh 20 or mag 525?



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

u think its too big? also how many yards do you loose when using 25lb line compared too like 20lb or 17lb? and do you think slosh20 or penn mag525 is good enough line cap for cobia off beach?


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

25 lb test is too big for those reels. Find a cheap used daiwa 30, around $60 or so, wind on some 20lb line and you will be good to go.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

If I was gonna target cobia off the beach with a slosh 20 or 525 mag I would load it with a couple of hundred yards of 40 or 50 lb braid and fill it up with 20lb mono. Assuming you cast a bait 100-125yds neither of those reels will leave you enough 20-25lb mono (my opinion) to fight a cobia without some concerns about line capacity.


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um*

yea im not targetin cobia with 20. was just thinkin if happened too hook up on one would i have a chance. I just think i could cast a 20 a lil better than 30 and could control it lil better.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

25# is too much for the SLOSH 20 or the 525Mag. I have a Saltist 20 in my shop right now that has 20# mono on it and even that is too big for the reel. I'd go with 15# on both of those reels. Maybe if you moved up to a 30, 20# would be OK.

I don't find much of a difference casting a 20 with 15# line and a 30 with 20# line.

For cobia, go with the 30. Spool on 300 yds of braid, then fill with 17-20# mono.

If you want a decent line at a good price, check out Stren Stamina on the Bass Pro site. 15#, 1500yds for $9.99. I just got my two spools and the stuff seems to throw very nicely. It's no Tritanium, but the price is good for the quality you get.

Evan


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

17 lb test is ideal


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

just load up the 525mag with about 400yds of 50lb power pro and you're good to go.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd love to pick that nest when it happens......


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

no worse than mono.
i've had so few "nests" that it is not even a factor.
thats why reels are magged.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> just load up the 525mag with about 400yds of 50lb power pro and you're good to go.


who whould put 400yds of braid an a reel? cost you more than the reel,LOL. I agree that the "nest" that can happen WHEN FISHING would be a nightmare! I'M sorry, i'm not into casting braid. lite casting for trout, etc., yes, I like it. jmo


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> just load up the 525mag with about 400yds of 50lb power pro and you're good to go.


who whould put 400yds of braid on a reel? cost you more than the reel,LOL. I agree that the "nest" that can happen WHEN FISHING would be a nightmare! I'M sorry, i'm not into casting braid. lite casting for trout, etc., yes, I like it. jmo


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You're gonna put 50lb braid on reel that's built for 20lb - maybe 25lb - line? 

On a rod that's built for 20lb - maybe 25lb - line?

Sounds like trouble to me.

By the way, can I fish that 525mag with braid at the Point?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

525 or daiwa 20 with 20 or 17 will catch "most" cobia ...seen maybe two caught ever that couldnt have been landed on one of those reels...

but the ones will lose prolly piss ya off pretty good. and be the ones ya remember

get a 30 with 20lb and be done with it if your casting. if hes that big you run into trouble start swimmin after him


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

whoops,i keep forgetting most of the southern guys are stuck on mono.
to me the advantages of braid are so great i have no mono on any reel.
straight braid with no mono backing.
never had a problem with rods or reels using heavier test.
thats what drags are for.
when you factor in the longevity of braid it's much cheaper than mono in the long run.

i have fished braid and my 525 at the point at non blitz times.
if the situation arose where it became a problem i have a spare spooled with mono.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

previous post was just my opinion and experiences.
would welcome discussion but don't want to start a mono/braid pissing contest.
i know how quickly this subject can get out of hand.
it's friggen worse than talking politics!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

fish bucket said:


> just load up the 525mag with about 400yds of 50lb power pro and you're good to go.


I agree. Once you do a lot of fishing with braid you wont go back.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I had braid on my 525s for awhile, the birds nests weren't that bad--not much worse than mono. At least with a really bad one, I didn't have to worry about the line fraying in half way down in the spool, effectively ending the day!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Cobia Tackle*

I'm one of the 'Southern Boys' that have caught tons of cobia using 17# test BG with a Penn Mag 10, Abu 6500s and magged Squidders.

Be careful of putting heavy line on a 20# test reel or you'll experience 'premature reel failure'. 

The only time that I experienced a 'frayed line in the middle' was with the one time that I used braid. It was possibly helped by picking out 'professional overruns'. JMHO C2


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

the reason for 50lb braid isn't for the strength,it's because braid is so thin you
need heavier test so it doesn't dig into the underlying braid.
i keep my drag set loose so i don't put undue pressure on the reel.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

gonefishin757 said:


> u think its too big? also how many yards do you loose when using 25lb line compared too like 20lb or 17lb? and do you think slosh20 or penn mag525 is good enough line cap for cobia off beach?


You should just get a bigger reel if you want to throw 25lb mono.
25lb mono will choke and eventually kill that hot little reel. 
It would be like trying to haul a load of dirt with a Corvette.
I prefer a Truck myself for hauling. 

In my personal experience I do not care for braid on my conventional reels at all.

Reels are tools. We can't build a house with one tool, and we can't catch every fish with one outfit.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Charlie2 said:


> I'm one of the 'Southern Boys' that have caught tons of cobia using 17# test BG with a Penn Mag 10, Abu 6500s and magged Squidders.


I got some big stripers on them reels with that same line. I use mono and braid Dyhard I hate live linin with braid but I love bottem bait fishing with that stuff.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I use 30# braid and/or 17# mono in my 20's. They are static magged to keep from overruns - you don't want to ever have overruns with braid. On my 30 SLX, I run 25# mono but have braid backing of 100 yards or so for extended capacity. My lever drag 30's have 50# Spiderwire Stealth and that seems to work really well. One important thing when casting braid - keep your stroke smooth and have a good braking/mag system to eliminate backlashes. If you don't, you'll be sorry.


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

i fish #20 on my 30sha and its just about perfect imo. i think 15-17 would def be better on a 20.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Al Kai makes a great analogy. Reels and rods should be matched to their intended catch. Working with compromises usually ends up in some manner of dissatisfaction. 
The 525 works best with 17# test IMHO. I tried the 50# Power Pro on one several years ago since I had enjoyed such good luck with 30# Power Pro on all surf spinners. (Some of that line is still on some spinners after five years.) After a several month trial I returned it to the 17# Sufix Tri like the others. On all my 525's I have spooled on 150 yds of 30# Power Pro under the 17# copolymer line, which equates to 300 yards of line which should be sufficient to deal with most fish. For throwing lures at the likes of beach-run Cobia and Tarpon I'll leave that up to a good spinning reel with 400+ yards of 30# Power Pro.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

you should have kept the saltist man... as far as this braid thing u have to look at it like this if ur fishing around others and u get a run with that braid it will burn right thru their mono so thats the only problem when ur fishing on a pier but i love it when im fishing for bass and other smaller fish like spot bcuz u can feel everything.. if u do get braid make sure u get a rod that can handle it man ask pineapple he will tell u about it.. but 17 wit a 30 to 40lb shock is perfect for the 20 or the 525


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> you should have kept the saltist man... as far as this braid thing u have to look at it like this if ur fishing around others and u get a run with that braid it will burn right thru their mono so thats the only problem when ur fishing on a pier but i love it when im fishing for bass and other smaller fish like spot bcuz u can feel everything.. if u do get braid make sure u get a rod that can handle it man ask pineapple he will tell u about it.. but 17 wit a 30 to 40lb shock is perfect for the 20 or the 525


mono will burn right thru mono...and mono will cut thru braid....more to do with which line is moving or which is thinner than what material cuts what..goes both ways....course this has been debated 10000 times on this board alone....but no line is safe from any other line

question should be whether braid is okay to use, but why are the lines touchin? follow the fish folks

if braid really melted thru mono like a kife thru butter like everyone says id use it on every rod n reel i got, never have to worry bout idjits again


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A word of ADVICE not from experence but DON"T USE BRAID ON THE POINT at Cape Hatteras. You will get that snar look!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> mono will burn right thru mono...and mono will cut thru braid....more to do with which line is moving or which is thinner than what material cuts what..goes both ways....course this has been debated 10000 times on this board alone....but no line is safe from any other line
> 
> question should be whether braid is okay to use, but why are the lines touchin? follow the fish folks
> 
> if braid really melted thru mono like a kife thru butter like everyone says id use it on every rod n reel i got, never have to worry bout idjits again


 Have been in agreement with this for a long time now.. Only REAL PROBLEM I see with using braid (Chris fishes planks and Cape Point a lot) is the tangles that you can get.. Mono usually comes out without too much problem for the average angler,with braid you need to have some knitting experience with a magnifing glass...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i certainly don't understand this fascination with tangles in braid!
first,you shouldn't be getting many to begin with.thats why there are brakes,mags and your thumb.
second,with a pick and some patience almost all overruns can be gotten out.
i can't remember the last birdsnest i had to cut out.

as for line cutting line while fishing,has this actually happened to someone?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> i certainly don't understand this fascination with tangles in braid!
> first,you shouldn't be getting many to begin with.thats why there are brakes,mags and your thumb.
> second,with a pick and some patience almost all overruns can be gotten out.
> i can't remember the last birdsnest i had to cut out.
> ...


 Wasn't referring to tangles while casting,be it spinner or conventional.. Was talking about when someone has a fish on and another guy's braid gets into the mix when the fish is coming in.. It can be a nightmare if the braid is slack and wraps sinker,swivels,hooks,ect... Especially at night in a crowd...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

ooops,mis- understood.
in that scenario you are right.
when braid/mono rigs get tangled it is a mess.
even worse is braid/braid tangles.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> as for line cutting line while fishing,has this actually happened to someone?


Many Times... If you fish places like the Point during a Drum run, and throw braid in the mix, it's a disaster. 

I have had as many as 4 cut in one night. Probably lost at least 20 to Braid cut off's since it first came out. 

Drumdum nailed it !!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

wow,i'm surprised.
i can't remember ever having that happen.
thats why i have a reel with mono just for the point.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I have seen some say " thats what the drag for" and such. WELL, the reel and rod are both rated. I have seen many,many, reels and rods give up because they were overtaxed. Lots on snags when then couldn't break off. You have braid and throw 10' farther than me, makes you feel good, fine. JIMHO, braid is great on a boat(i like it) but, I'll keep my mono from the beach. I've been fishing the c bay any the banks for 45yrs. I left for 10yrs and someone screwed it all up. :spam::beer::fishing:


----------

